# Invasive Zebra mussels found in aquarium moss balls in BC



## CSISS (Mar 10, 2021)

Do you have a moss ball in your aquarium? If you do, it may be contaminated with invasive zebra mussels. Please check carefully. If you find zebra mussels, please call the RAPP line at 1-877-952-7277.







Contaminated moss balls - which are sold at pet and plant stores - have been found in the U.S. B.C.’s Aquatic Invasive Species team, which includes the Conservation Officer Service, is working to determine if any mussel-fouled plants have made their way here.
To safely dispose of contaminated moss balls, please do one of the following:
o Place the moss ball into a sealable plastic bag and freeze for at least 24 hours, or
o Place the moss ball in boiling water for at least 1 full minute.
After this, place the moss ball and any of its packaging in a sealed plastic bag and dispose in the trash.
Please do not flush moss balls down the toilet or dispose of them in the compost. Never dump aquarium tank pets, plants or water into any residential water system or B.C. waterway.
Zebra mussels pose a serious threat to B.C.’s aquatic ecosystems, salmon populations, hydro power stations and other infrastructure since they multiply rapidly and are extremely difficult to eradicate once they become established in an area.
To date, there has been no reported introduction of live zebra mussels into B.C. lakes or waterways.
For more information on zebra mussels, please visit: https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/invasive-mussels


----------

